# peptide pros review



## mickems

I ordered some pt141 and mt2 from peptide pros and wanted to leave a review for anyone looking in to purchasing from peptide pros. first off, ordered it and was processed immediately. then shipped and got here 2 days later. fast and easy. Peptide pros are a good customer service providing company. I haven't used the pt141 but the mrs has. we have no problem in the "playtime" area but I can say that the pt141 definitely made a difference in frequency thru the night. the mrs isn't one for public displays of affection so i was quite surprised that i got a handjob at the steakhouse the other night. it was awkward but fun. lol. although pt141  isn't something you would use to diagnose problems or want to depend on for a long time if you had issues,  I do believe it's fun to play  with once in a while. 

The mt2--- I had a personal issue with the vials. they are small (making it convenient for mixing small portions at a time) and always seem to waste some liquid when pulling the syringe out of the top. it's like it almost always sprays out. i am taking .25mg ed until i see the results then, i will just take 2 maintenance doses each week. so far i have only tanned for 8 minutes in a standup and have a very lt bronze color. its been raining so i cant get outside yet. i expect to see real results in 2-3 weeks. the only side effects i have are when i pin it, not even an hour later my stomach gurgles like I'm waterlogged and then i get the runs later on in the day. if i skip a pin, i don't get it. but as soon as i do pin, it happens again. despite the runs to the can, it feels good a couple hours after pin. i take it right before bed because, when it came in the morning mail, i pinned it immediately(i was excited). then i spent the rest of the day nodding off, yawning and dragging my feet. 

all in all, i am satisfied with these products and will order from Peptide pros in the future.


----------



## HydroEJP88

Thanks for the review, I've been tossing mt2 around seeing how I have a tanning bed in my basement. Be cheaper than tanning lotion too


----------



## MD2Be

Thanks for the review. I am looking at switching my provider due to last batch from other source was highly underdosed (if not totally bunk)


----------



## wabbitt

What did you mix the MT2 with?  If I take too much, it always makes me feel like shit, but it almost sounds like you have some dirty water.


----------



## DrBanner

Thanks for the review. Looking for a new research provider (old one has poor customer service) so reading reviews and this helps.


----------



## mickems

wabbitt said:


> What did you mix the MT2 with?  If I take too much, it always makes me feel like shit, but it almost sounds like you have some dirty water.



the vial of water sent with the mt2 is just sterile water.


----------

